# How to make a Pc wireless



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If the place has free wireless, she doesn't need a router. That's what the place has that is using to serve up the wireless. What she needs is a wireless card so the desktop can talk to wireless signals. USB version is the easiest answer. Look to spend about $20.

Example:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704045


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent!!! Thank you.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just tell her to be careful what she does on that network, especially if it is open access without encryption to log on. Even with encryption there still is risk as the router is under someone else's control.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say closer to $40 for a strong signal. Those little 54 mbps give intermittent signal. I say at least a 300.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> I would say closer to $40 for a strong signal. Those little 54 mbps give intermittent signal. I say at least a 300.


54mbps is the data transfer rate. the signal is determined from the antenna for the most part.

I manage wireless network installs for my company and if the place she is at was properly surveyed and installed, she should have no problems with that USB adapter.

and she's probably going to be most limited by the router at the place she is at and its connection to the internet, not the transfer rate of her adapter.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

bbo said:


> 54mbps is the data transfer rate. the signal is determined from the antenna for the most part.
> 
> I manage wireless network installs for my company and if the place she is at was properly surveyed and installed, she should have no problems with that USB adapter.
> 
> and she's probably going to be most limited by the router at the place she is at and its connection to the internet, not the transfer rate of her adapter.


 It depends on how close she is and if there are obstructions.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> It depends on how close she is and if there are obstructions.



which would be taken into account with a proper survey. such as in a hotel or apartment building.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

polarzak said:


> I have three PCs hooked up to my cabled router in my home. I had no problem setting it and the cables all up. However, my daughter has moved out on her own and into a place that has free wireless and she is asking how to make her PC wireless. I haven't a clue.
> I am guessing she needs to buy a wireless router to pick up the signal and then connect the router to some wireless card in her PC with a short cable??
> Over the years I have built PCs, fixed friends PC, etc. but this wireless stuff is beyond me at the moment. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


 
You said PC..is it a desktop or laptop? With a pc an internal card may be the best for wi-fi reception. The one I use has a small antenna on a cable so you can move it around a bit for the best signal. A laptop is probably better off with an USB type, since it's more difficult to get into. Either way Newegg is the place to go.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Missouri Bound said:


> You said PC..is it a desktop or laptop? With a pc an internal card may be the best for wi-fi reception. The one I use has a small antenna on a cable so you can move it around a bit for the best signal. A laptop is probably better off with an USB type, since it's more difficult to get into. Either way Newegg is the place to go.


It is a desktop. I bought a USB type yesterday and will try it out tonight when I bring her PC over to her. I have it at my home to fix some other issues she was having, and since I don't have wifi at home, I can't say if it will work or not.

I suspect it will, based on all of the information you all have supplied in this thread, and what I have since learned on the net. Just some back ground, she is in a single home, shared by two other girls, so I don't think there will be any range issues. Anyway, thanks to all. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Newegg is the place to go.


Quoted for truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

^ x3!



jay 78 said:


> quoted for truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Checked newegg yearerday. They only have one wireless USB. It is twice the cost as elsewhere for the same brand.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> Checked newegg yearerday. They only have one wireless USB. It is twice the cost as elsewhere for the same brand.












I searched Newegg and got 100+ results with the cheapest ones being $10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, it did not work. It found the signal, but could not connect. The brand I bought said works with Win 2000, XP, Vista, but never mentioned Win7 which is what she has. When I bought it, I asked the fellow on the desk, and he says "of course it will work with 7". If it works with Vista, it will work with 7". Well it doesn't and when I went to the website looking for a 7 driver, there are none and it say MAY work with 7. Anyway I will be waltzing it back today, getting something else. I may put a sticky on his forehead saying "Do not ask this kid anything.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

polarzak said:


> Well, it did not work. It found the signal, but could not connect. The brand I bought said works with Win 2000, XP, Vista, but never mentioned Win7 which is what she has. When I bought it, I asked the fellow on the desk, and he says "of course it will work with 7". If it works with Vista, it will work with 7". Well it doesn't and when I went to the website looking for a 7 driver, there are none and it say MAY work with 7. Anyway I will be waltzing it back today, getting something else. I may put a sticky on his forehead saying "Do not ask this kid anything.


yep, if you don't want to delve too deeply into it, get a device with drivers for the operating system you use. any reason why you didn't go the newegg route?

also as it found the signal, but didn't connect, does the router have any wireless security on it? If it does ( and they should) you'll need to set up the wireless key on the desktop or laptop you are setting up.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

bbo said:


> any reason why you didn't go the newegg route?


I didn't know if they shipped to Canada, and if they did, it would have been a few days to receive it. I just wanted to get PC back to her over the weekend. There is a tigerdirect store on my way home, so I picked it up there.


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

If it found the network it sounds like it installed correctly.

If you go to the Control Panel -> Network and Internet -> Manage Wireless Networks does a profile with the wifi name (SSID) show up?

If not you will want to add one. If one does show up, right click on it and go to 'Properties'. Check the Security tab and make sure that all of the settings are correct. You may want to log into the router to double check everything. I have occasionally run into issues where the network security type was not properly detected which can cause the issue you ran into 

Getting another adapter may also fix the issue but if you haven't returned it yet its something to check


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Exterous said:


> If it found the network it sounds like it installed correctly.


This. I doubt it has anything to do with drivers. Most of the time manufacturers don't provide a driver if it comes built-in with the operating system. Since Win7 is newer than Vista/XP/2000, it is likely those drivers are bundled with the operating system so you don't need to install them.

If you got to the point where you were seeing networks, you are likely already beyond any potential driver issues.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

As mentioned I took the original one back and picked up a Realtek which had Windows 7 drivers, and it works fine. Thanks everyone for your assistance.


----------



## Okami (Jul 18, 2011)

Like everyone mentioned there are a few thing she can do.
1. if she has internet now she would need a wireless moden then a wireless usb card
2. she can just get a nice usb wireless card and jack someone elses internet (slower connection)
wireless internet still requires a internet source so its either hers our someone elses


----------

